# SCADS/ SCNVADS December Meeting



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

So I was thinking of holding a meeting at my home during the first week of December. The dates I was thinking were either the 10th or 11th. Let me know if this would be a good for everyone!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That would work out great for me, and I will have plants for trade


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome! Location is in Hemet. pm me for directions or addy. I have limited tables (1) available so please let me know if anyone has one they can bring.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Man looks like everyone caught a case of the SCADS! lol! We can't get enough! Socal froggers rock! I'm down for whatever, sign me up! I will be there. I should have some frogs this time also.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll see what I can bring table wise


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

2.5 hour drive for me.
Put me down as a maybe.

I'm still setting up all the stuff I picked up at the last SCADS but my wife might have contracted collect-all-the-frogs-acitus. Ever been told by your spouse, "you need to go pick up a rack and another tank today"?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

There will be beer! Lol...you can crash here man!


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm down, pretty bummed I missed out on the last meet.. Looks like everyone had great time.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im down again i got some good tables if ya need me to bring a couple. eather date works


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

I Live in Hemet as well so count me in. I have a six foot table and a four foot square table I could bring. Also folding chairs if you need those as well.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

down for sure. seems like there are plenty of tables coming, but i have a nice folding beer pong table that could be put to use as well if there aren't enough.

-brett


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha for sure.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

I Will def. be attending this meet. missed the last one :\


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

If Jeffe is down for the journey then I am! 

Do we have an official date yet?

-Mike-


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Meeting is set for Dec 10th at 5pm.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm thinking I need some tinctorius, I know it's a bit early, but who is planning on bringing what to the meet. Right now I will only have plant divisions to bring...microsorum linguiforme, masdevallia sunset jaguar, bulbophyllum kalimpong (for phender, maybe another available division) some restrepia and maybe some broms


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

frogparty said:


> I'm thinking I need some tinctorius, I know it's a bit early, but who is planning on bringing what to the meet. Right now I will only have plant divisions to bring...microsorum linguiforme, masdevallia sunset jaguar, bulbophyllum kalimpong (for phender, maybe another available division) some restrepia and maybe some broms


Im thinking Ill have some Bakhuis tincs by then. thinking a trade for some standard lamasi. fair trade right?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ha! I did just get some courting action this morning from my new trio, so I at least have a pair


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

See you there. Ill bring the man creeks.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm looking for oelemaries, copperhead fants, and a few more vanzos and lamasi to expand my groups. If anyone local has any, let me know And bring them to the meet


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

count me in! l'd like to meet some more froggers again...though I think I have all the frogs I need, weird...haven't felt that way before.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know we got a while to go, but whos bringing what? (frogs/plants/supplies)


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll be bringing a male green sip if anyone is interested. He's nice and fat.


----------



## oweinpw (Nov 24, 2009)

Count me in too!

I have 3 Leucs that are about 2 yrs old and a 2.1 proven group of O.Lamasi for sale as well. Let me know if anyone's interested.

Rich


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm new and don't have any frogs but I plan on getting into this soon. Any room for a newbie to come check out some frogs and talk with some experienced Dart frog keepers? Where in South California is this?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Absolutely! We welcome all new dart frog hobbiests with open arms. Hope to see you at the meet!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

R.variabilis said:


> I'm new and don't have any frogs but I plan on getting into this soon. Any room for a newbie to come check out some frogs and talk with some experienced Dart frog keepers? Where in South California is this?


definetly should come learn alot of stuff and good deals on supplies, i believe sam is located in Hemet


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I might possibly come out with some cuttings and supplies. 

anyone interested in some hydroton?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I could use some. You have alot?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I should be able to make it. Not sure what I will have. I will post when it gets a bit closer. I will have some leucs and maybe some boulanger tincs. Maybe a few others. 

Brian


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I do have quite a lot and can get a hold of some more. How much do you need? 




SamsonsFrogs said:


> I could use some. You have alot?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Will anyone be bringing springtails and/or isopods?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be bringing isopods


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

If there is room for another newbie, I am in. I'm looking to purchase some orchids, if anyone has any for sale? I can also bring folding chairs  Alex


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

There is plenty of room, and we could use more chairs!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If I have orchids left over after the couple builds I'm working on I will bring them. Restrepia, bulbophyllum, and masdevallias.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like its going to be a good turnout, can't wait.. I'm in need of some spring and iso cultures as well. 

I have some froglets/adults available to bring if anyone's interested. 

• 3-4 Pumilio Mancreek "04 imports" 2-4mo oow
• 2-3 Orange Lamasi "Czech line" 2-4mo oow
• may have 1 or 2 Vanzolini if they put enough size on by the meet. 
• 2 Adult Alanis Tincs- both seem to be male approx. 2 years old 
• D. Azureus probable pair approx. 2yrs old


I'm interested in trades for other Pumilio or Ranitomeya. 


If any questions feel free to contact me by PM or email at [email protected]


Thanks
Hamid


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I will be adding suction cups, 2 sizes of used Ziploc containers (for tads and grow outs), a few cans of BLACK pond Great Stuff, a potted rippled peperomia, and a few other nick nacks.


----------



## reptileman79 (Aug 8, 2010)

Where do you guys have this meeting. Im in Cantral Cali but I might be able to make it down. I would love to hook up up with some experienced froggers and beginner froggers like myself. Dont know to many around these parts.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

It's going to be in Hemet. Do a google maps search for Hemet, CA.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I'd love to make it if we have room still for newcommers, I've been frogging for about 2 years now. I've got a bud that lives in hemmet and could probably get a table or two and some chairs, just let me know a week or two early so I can lock them on. 
I'll be coming up from Oceanside/san diego if anyone wants to carpool/caravan out I'll probably hang around most the night but won't be indulging in heavy drinking or crashing  

Looking for groups of thumbs (3+), mini orchids, flowering plants, and creepers

What I'll probably be bringing (please let me know if there's interest in the frogs otherwise I won't be bringing them)

Plants
* Random Assort of Broms
* Wandering Jew
* Sheet of field collected moss from IL
* tons of peacock moss
* random Tillys

Feeders:
*Mela/hydi cultures
*Springs
*isos (dwarf whites/giant orange)

Supplies:
*excelsior (1 or 2, 1gallon bags)
* live oak leaves ( might have a gallon bag)
*exo-terra monsoon (If I don't work a trade before)

Frogs:
*2 adult leucs very probable pair (2 years old)
*2 Reticulated green/black froglets 10w OOW 
*3 Campana Auratus froglets 12w oow 


-Steve


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in Carlsbad, it would be easy for us to carpool


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

that'd be perfect we can work out logistics closer to the meet day round that first week in december just hit me up on PM.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

If I can get off work I'll be there

Here are some things we are parting with, please PM me with questions instead of clogging up this thread, pick up before the meet is fine.

adult rio canairio group
adult salvias group proven
san isabel group strong line of tors
red amazonicus group
yellow galacts
oyopoc pair
azureus pair proven
yellowback pair
azureventris
el dorados
byh pair proven
microspot auratus pair proven
borja ridge vent group proven
imitator trio proven
juvies of yellow bicolor, HI auratus, azureventris, orange galacts, luecs, azureus, el dorados, mancreeks, maybe others

thanks
Eric


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice I might try and car pool i'm in san marcos


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Available to bring to the meet. Let me know if you are interested. I usually don't pack up frogs unless someone is interested. 

1.1 very proven leucs
0.0.3 sub adult leucs 
2-4 3 month otw leucs 
1.2 proven trio of bakhuis tinctorius 
Probable 1.1 yellow truncatus 
0.2 (female) Costa Rican auratus 
1 juvenile unsexable F1 green sip tinc 
5 juvi azureus 
1 juvi citronella 
0.0.3 juvi quinquevittatus 
Proven azureus pair 
2 juvi boulanger tinctorius 
Group of SI anthonyi tads 

Also have fly culture kits (media, cups, excelsior, yeast) 

May have some assorted Begonia and other plant cutting packages available as well. 

See you all there 

Brian


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i have MANY French Guiana Ventrimaculata froglets. they are all around 1-3 months. PM me if you want some, otherwise i'll leave them at home. 

also, Mike, i have 8 super blues out of the water. first 6 are yours as promised, but we may want to wait until they get a little larger. they're ranging from 2 months up to a few days... still going strong.

-brett


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Looks like we will be in attendance as well. I'll post a list of frogs/supplies closer to the meeting date.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like this is going to be a massive turnout!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm still looking for tadpoles. So far I have French Guyana vents and Chazuta Imis froglets, and Southern variabilis tads, looking for other locales of ventrimaculata and imitator, plus a few other species of thumbnails. I can either pay cash (reasonable amounts please) or trade for vivarium supplies. 

I might have some smaller broms left to bring. I have a bunch of 4 inch pots and some mounts planted for Pomona in Jan, and I can bring some if asked (mostly Dischidias, Orchids, and Hoyas for the mounts, pots are of Pileas). I can bring cuttings of anything, if you don't have my plant list just send me a pm with your email addy and I can send it over.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like I will have he following orchids:
Masdevallia "sunset jaguar" 6 different clones
Bulbophyllum "Cindy dukes" hybrid
Bulbophyllum Plumatum seedlings
Restrepia brachypus, sanguinea and maybe some others
Some various Viv supplies like real vines of several types and Bali parasitic tree blossoms 
Considering trading calling male vanzolinii for Something else too, let me at know what you've got


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Any body have sheet moss they could bring? I could use around (2) 1-gallon bags worth.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

since a few of you asked, here's a photo of some of the siblings of the FG Ventrimaculata I'm bringing. (credit to bonnie for the photo)

i'm going to ask $35 for these guys, but can come down for those that want multiples. I'll let you know how many are available around the time of the meet, but its going to be a lot.

-brett


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I will have a couple el dorado and a few man creek froglets.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well its getting closer to show time and I might as wellnpostnwhat I am bringing. I'm not going to bore you guys with my long list. I will have a few supplies like last time. Cups, substrate, rephasy vitamins, and othe trinkets. I also have a ton of banded luec tads I can sell for $10 ea. PM for questions or for a list of supplies.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would love to attend this meet. Anyone bringing bastis or escudos?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I snapped some better pics of Brett's/btcopes French Guyana vents last night while I was moving them, if anyone wanted more updated and clearer pics of what he's selling.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll be bringing a ton of oak leaf litter. Have 11-1gallon bags, fly cultures both melano and hydei. Goin to try and get some bags of clay substrate done to before the meet also.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

As we approach the date for the meeting I wanted to let everyone know what will be available to eat during the meeting. I plan on just picking up some pizza, chips, brownies, brownie/cookies and drinks (beer, soda, water). Stkupprncs(spelling?) Is going to help and brink chips and beer. If anyone wants to contribute food and drinks for the meeting please let me know, so I can plan accordingly. 

I'm getting more and more excited for the meeting and am looking forward to having everyone at my home.

Here is the address of the location :
2344 Palmdale Circle 
Hemet, Ca 92543

I live at the end of a cul de sac so parking is limited at the house. There is plenty of parking on Carmel Way witch is the cross street to Palmdale Circle.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

You should let us know what you would like us to bring. I can bring some beer growlers from iron fist or Karl Strauss brewery up with me... And whatever else you need


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Beer selection is always good. A for the rest....i have it covered. 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Not gonna lie... at the last scads I had a twelve pack sittin in the truck, as I kinda "felt it out" amongst the crowd...  seems as if though I don't have to be as shy this time around. Me likey! What'll it be Sam? Since you're hosting...


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

What time does it start?


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

As Samson stated I will bring chips, plates, and beer. Heineken ok? Do we need an ice chest? Alex


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

It starts at 5 and ends when ever. As for choice of beer...it doesn't matter to me because I don't drink, lol. I quit a few years ago. All I will be drinking is soda and water , oh and maybe some coffee  I wil l have a couple tubs for drinks and beers, but thanks anyways alex

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I just made a new excel plant list with links to my pictures, if anyone wants to request cuttings. Just shoot me a pm with your email addy and I'll send the list over.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not 100% on if I'll be attending this meet but if anyone is interested in anything in my ad please PM me. If I cant attend I can have the frogs delivered to the meet or arrange for something else. 

List of available frogs; http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/75709-fs-lots-pairs-available.html


Thanks, 

-Mike-


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

What!? Mike you better show up, lol

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I will have a full selection of led lights. Includes a few of the 24w (6500K)spot lights as well as a few of the 24W (6500k/4500k) spot lights.

LED Lights

- have had a few of these on my tanks prior to the October meeting and replaced a few racks with them. The plant growth including the tropicaloss is noticeably better than my prior cfl and T8 lights. Also has helped to reduce the heat in the frog room by several degrees.

I am also looking for a few females: 
-1 female leuc
-2 female azureus

Jason


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

-alright...put me down for a 12-pk of Newcastle. 
-still lookin for sheet moss
-I have 5-6 mo azureus, if any interest pm me

tommy


----------



## Reptile Bob (Jan 28, 2011)

If anyone has any frogs they're willing to wholesale, please PM me. I'm looking for luecs, auratus, and tincs and can buy individuals or group lots. I also have some customers looking for easy thumbnails, so I can use a few Imis too. 

Also, PM me if you're looking for any supplies for me to bring. I'll largely only be bringing things people pre-order. We have exo terra and zoo med tanks, manzanita branches and root burls, ZM cork backgrounds, tree fern mulch, lots of virgin cork bark, etc, etc. Send me a PM and I'll respond with the special SCADS pricing.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys was looking through the frogroom and decided to sale my lone quinquevittatus male (German Line). Anyone who wants him PM me. Only looking for $80 for the little guy or a reasonable trade. Let me know.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

hey guys, so i did inventory and it looks like i screwed up some froglet rearing... i only have 5 vents of reasonable age to bring this time, and they've all been spoken for.

i have a handful more coming out of the water in the next few days, so if you missed out on this round, hit me up again in february!

-brett


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

oops, 

also wanted to mention that i have 3 12x12x18 tanks that will be up for grabs if anyone wants them. 2 exoterras and a zoomed. the zoomed and 1 exo have a cork panel background, and the other exo has a really nice great stuff and peat BG with some film cups in it. both exos are drilled if you're into that as well. all have a layer of hydroton and a nice soil mix in them. ready for planting. 










as you can see the ones w/ cork backgrounds come with a nice piece of wood, and the zoomed has a submersible pump w/ a little water feature that runs down the log. a little small for a water feature in my opinion, but to each his own. 

all are new clean tanks that have always been frog free.

asking $120 ea, OBO. would be willing to trade for similar value terrestrial tanks.

i won't bring these unless someone PMs and says they want one. let me know.

thanks for looking,
brett


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

I have an Exo 18x18x18 available brand new, never been used. I was supposed to start up another tank but it just sat in the garage for about a yr. Tank comes with a cork background which is also new. I also, have a repti fogger, new in the box. PM me if interested. Thanks, Alex


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

stkupprnces said:


> I have an Exo 18x18x18 available brand new, never been used. I was supposed to start up another tank but it just sat in the garage for about a yr. Tank comes with a cork background which is also new. I also, have a repti fogger, new in the box. PM me if interested. Thanks, Alex


I have a almost brand new exoterra stand for this ^^^^ tank I can bring If anyone wants it. just trade me something.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> I have a almost brand new exoterra stand for this ^^^^ tank I can bring If anyone wants it. just trade me something.


Sounds like between dizzle21 and myself we got your whole set up covered. Just add frogs


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Stuff we will be bringing, and 'on request' items;

Pre-cleaned leaf litter, both oak and magnolia
viv substrate mix
Calcified clay substrate
LECA
temperate springtails & bean beetles
Repashy Calcium, SuperPig, SuperFly
Fly Culture kits
2-3 flats full of assorted 4" tropicals
12-16 premium bromeliads

On Request only;
Proven '09 import Stewart variabilis pair w/established viv - $275
10 & 20g vert kits, terrarium lids, etc. (need 1 week notice on these)
Oyapock tads

variabilis 10g









male variabilis


----------



## anthonylepore (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey, I'd love to come to this meeting. I'm so glad there's a group meeting in Southern California. Is there room for one more at the meeting? Also, is anyone bringing any orange Terribilis? Looking forward to it!


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

I'll be bringing some manzanita, cork bark, various vivarium supplies, and perhaps a few frogs. Again, if someone wants a good deal on any exo terra or zoo med natural terrariums, please let me know ASAP so I can make sure I have them to bring to the meet. Feel free to PM for special pricing on the cage you're interested in (Its bellow MAP so I can't advertize them publicly)

As previously posted, we're also interested in any wholesale frogs!!!

Thanks!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

So it looks like we should have a good amount people attending the meeting! I have been speaking with a few people and we have come up with the idea of a raffle. The raffle will be held around 930pm and depending on the amount entered, will determine if there wil be a 2nd or 3rd place winner. Now here is how it will work, tickets will be 3.00 each. You can get as many tickets as you want (the more you get, the better your chances of winning). The kicker is, the winner/s has to spend their winnings at the meeting. Sound good?

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I will have a proven pair of El Dorado. They are 07 SNDF. Will also have some man creek and el do sub adults and juvies.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> So it looks like we should have a good amount people attending the meeting! I have been speaking with a few people and we have come up with the idea of a raffle. The raffle will be held around 930pm and depending on the amount entered, will determine if there wil be a 2nd or 3rd place winner. Now here is how it will work, tickets will be 3.00 each. You can get as many tickets as you want (the more you get, the better your chances of winning). The kicker is, the winner/s has to spend their winnings at the meeting. Sound good?
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


I like it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

great idea.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

yea that sounds awesome! hey Sam...that male Alanis I got from u got the job done last week! thanx


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

jdooley195 said:


> yea that sounds awesome! hey Sam...that male Alanis I got from u got the job done last week! thanx


Haha awesome man! 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

For anyone that's wanting to carpool, caravan from the Sandiego, Oceanside, Carlsbad area, shoot me an e-mail Screenname @ aol.com, let me know what times you'd be looking at going to SCADS, and leaving SCADS and if you'd perfer a carpool, or caravan (carpool=ride with someone, caravan= follow other cars in your own)


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

If anyone is interested in any Leucomelas froglets or juvie azureus let me know. I also have a couple InferAlanis froglets. I am interested in trading for feeders (iso's, springtails, could use a fresh hydei and a melano culture, driftwood, cork, plants, and perhaps other frogs, or a raffle ticket haha

Asking $25 for the leucomelas (20+ @ 2 months out of water, make offer on groups)
$30 Infer Alanis (few @ 2 months oow)
Asking $40 for Azureus (1 around 6 months oow)

I probably wont bring many frogs with me unless you tell me your interested.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Might have an extra ghost mantis to bring as well


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

anyone want to trade some vanzos or other pums for a few unsexed cristobals?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like I'm out for this meet. Really, really disappointed.....


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm trying to make some room in the frog garage and wanted to know if anyone was intersted in any plastic 4 shelf shelves. I have about 3 of them. They are perfect for holding fruit fly cultures or keeping your frog room organized. I'm letting them go for $20 ea. Let me know if interested.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm interested. I need a new plant/bug shelf


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

This part of the NV contingent won't be able to come, but is sounds like a great turn out and I hope to see you all next time 

Sally


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

hey guys,

found out i can't make it. will be sorry to miss everyone. for those of you i was bringing frogs for, i'll send them over with somebody or we can meet up some time. 

sam, your PM box is full, but seeing as I won't be coming, I can't bring the table after all.

-brett


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks , just deleted some. And no worries about the table. Well cya at the next one

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey everyone I just wanted to let you all know that we well be having an auction at the SCADS meeting. The money gathered from the auction wil be donated to USARK. Anyone who wants to donate to the auction please contact me asap. 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I still have some banded luec tads for $10 ea if anyone is interested.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My work schedule has been changed, and I now have to work Saturday night. Sorry I won't make this one. For those I was talking to about plants, I'll be better at pms and get something worked out


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

btw, i'm looking for a center piece for the bottom of my 40B vert, if anyone has a good piece, looking for a "stump"ish piece about 6-8 wide (at base, top can be wider) and about 8-10 tall. if you got a good piece of driftwood LMK, would rather support froggers then ebay, or LLL reptile.


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope to make this meet. I have a group of 5 red galacts (3 months old, Frogfarm x Stewart import) for $400. If anyone's interested I can bring Powder Blues and Azureus (about 2-3 months old, $20/frog). Tadpoles: Quinquevittatus, possibly a few Benedicta left. I would like to move these out because I will be out of the country for about two weeks.
See you Saturday,
Ruprecht
[email protected]


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I've got a good amount of oak & magnolia leaf litter. If anyone's interested, shoot me a pm or email so I can set it off to the side.

Christian


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.062008,-117.284522


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Hope everyone has fun, it sounds like an awesome meet! I will be 1 for 3 in attending. Made the one before last and it was great. Unfortunately my schedule hasn't coincided with the last one and this one...so when's the next one?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm really bummed I wont be able to make it. Hopefully next time


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

frogparty said:


> I'm really bummed I wont be able to make it. Hopefully next time


I'm bummed you won't be able to make it too. But we will work something out.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Let's! I've got another hybrid bulbophyllum you'll be wanting too. Pm me and let me know


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

This is my last post about the tads for the meet. 10 tads for $80. I need to make room!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

One day left! I'm excited to have you all at my home. I've had alot of fun setting this meeting up. My address is 2344 Palmdale Circle Hemet , Ca 92543. My number is 760-550-1882. I recommend dressing warm. It gets cold early over here. We have some awesome items donated to the auction from many SCADS members, and I wanted to thank all of them.... Thank You! The raffle tickets will be:

1- $3
2-$5
3-$7

This is going to be a fun night! See you all tomorrow evening! If anyone has any ? You can call put text me anytime.



Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> One day left! I'm excited to have you all at my home. I've had alot of fun setting this meeting up. My address is 2344 Palmdale Circle Hemet , Ca 92543. My number is 760-550-1882. I recommend dressing warm. It gets cold early over here. We have some awesome items donated to the auction from many SCADS members, and I wanted to thank all of them.... Thank You! The raffle tickets will be:
> 
> 1- $3
> 2-$5
> ...



I'm pretty stoked myself, and thanks again for hosting, this is my first SCADs, unfortunately I found out I will be staying in the field Saturday as well (supposed to be out today) so I might be later, but I will be there! So save some good stuff for me. 

Btw can I recommend a 5 -$10 option, keeps $$ increments manageable as well.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

MA70Snowman said:


> I'm pretty stoked myself, and thanks again for hosting, this is my first SCADs, unfortunately I found out I will be staying in the field Saturday as well (supposed to be out today) so I might be later, but I will be there! So save some good stuff for me.
> 
> Btw can I recommend a 5 -$10 option, keeps $$ increments manageable as well.


I remember those days! LOL! Stuck in the field in Camp Pendelton. Good Times! See ya at the meet!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey sam about what time is everyone coming over?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

MA70Snowman said:


> I'm pretty stoked myself, and thanks again for hosting, this is my first SCADs, unfortunately I found out I will be staying in the field Saturday as well (supposed to be out today) so I might be later, but I will be there! So save some good stuff for me.
> 
> Btw can I recommend a 5 -$10 option, keeps $$ increments manageable as well.


5 for $10 is good. The meeting is at 5, but some people are showing up early.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok forsure ya depending on when class gets out I might be early or late. I have some clay powders for substrate or backgrounds if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

If anyone is interested in anything in my list please PM me, really not going to bring any frogs unless someone has some sort of interest in them.

1.1 FG Dwarf Cobalt
1.1 T/B Auratus or the group 1.1.3
1.1 Tarapoto Imitator
1.2 Costa Rican Auratus
1.1 Campana Auratus
1.1 Leucomelas or 2.1 group
1.1 Oyapock
1.1 Bakhuis
0.1 proven female Klemmeri 
1.0 probable male Klemmeri

Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone have any 20 tall petco tanks or 20g verts they want to sell or trade?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Anyone have any 20 tall petco tanks or 20g verts they want to sell or trade?


Brian,

Hit me up!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm still cleaning out the garage. Lol! I found 3 exo terra tanks with backgrounds. They are 12x12x18. I will let them go for $20 ea. PM me. I just need to make room. Thanks.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I also have a very proven pair of azureus. 275.00 
Previous bakhuis deal fell through. Proven trio. Taking offers. 
Will have 2 green sips I'm bringing that are unspoken for. Gorgeous frogs. Will negotiate prices if interested at the meet. 

Let me know if there is any interest so I don't cause any unnecessary stress by packing them up. 

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

Trying to work some things out. I might be coming. If not I will make the next one. Thanks for the invite! Everyone have a good time.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

We look forward to seeing you! Hope you work things out.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any interest in a proven male intermedius? He calls all the time!


----------



## Reptile Bob (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking at the weather for Hemet, the high is 64 degrees, and the low is a nippy 34 so everyone take care to keep themselves and their frogs warm!


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the great meet. Sam thanks, for letting us come over and invade your space!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im stuck in the lab uintil 7am! I want to see some pics from the meet


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

wow long drive home. I have a good feeling about these red galactonotus. Frankie seen a shooting star on the way out of Sams house to our car. Thanks for the awesome meet everyone. thanks for the hospitality Sam!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Darn, I wish I could have come. It sounded fun.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Frank H said:


> wow long drive home. I have a good feeling about these red galactonotus. Frankie seen a shooting star on the way out of Sams house to our car. Thanks for the awesome meet everyone. thanks for the hospitality Sam!


We also saw the same shooting star! It was nice meeting you Frank. Hope to see you at the next meet. Alex


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

It was great to meet some new faces and talk frogs with people who actually know what I'm saying.

I want to give my respect and gratitude out to those who donated to the auction....I couldn't believe the quality of items on that table and am throwing a vote out to make an auction a regular part of SCADS.

Also, thanks to Sam for hosting, It went great man!

Oh, and whoever it was that made the cookie-brownie thing...NICE!

Tommy


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

jdooley195 said:


> It was great to meet some new faces and talk frogs with people who actually know what I'm saying.
> 
> I want to give my respect and gratitude out to those who donated to the auction....I couldn't believe the quality of items on that table and am throwing a vote out to make an auction a regular part of SCADS.
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming man. Oh and I made those brownie cookies. I'm the baker man and I'll bake you a cake as fast as I can. Lmao

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome Alex. Frankie hadnt seen a shooting star before and he was describing to me what he saw. I told him I think you just saw a shooting star!

I just released the Red Galactonotus into a fresh small grow out container thats loaded with springtails that I had ready for my leucomelas froglets, just for now while I make them a bigger temporary vivarium, so I can work on the 29. haha


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I wanted to say thanks to everyone who showed up. I had a great time and enjoyed having you all at my home. It was nice to have met you Alex, and it was good to see some familiar faces and even a couple new ones! Rhupert, have a fun trip in Germany! Everyone who donated to the auction I just want to say thanks...stay tuned as I will be contacting you regarding USARK. I spoke with the Ceo of USARK and he gave me a way to get recognition to everyone who is apart of SCADS. I will let everyone know as soon as I can get it done. Thanks again everyone!

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Sam for hosting! You are the man! Everyone couldn't believe how clean your tanks were, and the amazing moss growth in your tanks! I gotta go clean all my tanks now! Lol! The auction went extremely well. It was good to meet some new faces. Can't wait until the next one!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I forgot to also say that someone left a box of plants. They are all in plastic containers (ff cups, tad cups). They will be here!

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> Thanks Sam for hosting! You are the man! Everyone couldn't believe how clean your tanks were, and the amazing moss growth in your tanks! I gotta go clean all my tanks now! Lol! The auction went extremely well. It was good to meet some new faces. Can't wait until the next one!


Thanks Dre! If you find a source for some nice moss, let me know!

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Sam for hosting! Had a awesome time this meet, had a pretty good turnout! We got to make the raffle every meet tho that was a great idea, and christian that was pretty rad for splitting the earnings. USARK auction was just as fun, made out pretty good and thanks to everyone that donated. thanks again Eric for the MS, Ruprecht for the tads, and bonnie for the tads! 
also sam what was the moss that is on the driftwood and substrate in the big 55g? I want to say riccia?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> Thanks Sam for hosting! Had a awesome time this meet, had a pretty good turnout! We got to make the raffle every meet tho that was a great idea, and christian that was pretty rad for splitting the earnings. USARK auction was just as fun, made out pretty good and thanks to everyone that donated. thanks again Eric for the MS, Rhupert for the tads, and bonnie for the tads!
> also sam what was the moss that is on the driftwood and substrate in the big 55g? I want to say riccia?


The moss growing in there is actually a hitch hiker that tagged along on some moss I bought, but I can't really remember exactly who. I'll try to grow some out and bring to the next meeting. 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Frank H said:


> Awesome Alex. Frankie hadnt seen a shooting star before and he was describing to me what he saw. I told him I think you just saw a shooting star!
> 
> I just released the Red Galactonotus into a fresh small grow out container thats loaded with springtails that I had ready for my leucomelas froglets, just for now while I make them a bigger temporary vivarium, so I can work on the 29. haha


Congrats on those galacs!

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> The moss growing in there is actually a hitch hiker that tagged along on some moss I bought, but I can't really remember exactly who. I'll try to grow some out and bring to the next meeting.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk



Forsure, It was a really low growing, also looked like a slow grower. I have some other types of moss i dont think you got that I got from Manuran. we can trade it up next meet.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Sam, If there's such a thing, you've won the cleanest frogroom award! Haha! Thanks For hosting a great meet. Nice to see everyone again.

-Mike-


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Sam, I second the cleanest frog room... Amazing tanks and frogs! The auction and raffle were great! Thanks everyone for the sweet loot! I'm going to have a blast adjusting my rack for the new LEDs from Jason (Evolvstll) and making room for a plant shelf for the awesome broms from Dane (Jungle Box) and Mikembo. I can't wait to meet up with everyone again!!!

-Christian

By the way, Sam... I'll hit you up about the box of Hoya and ficus pumila I left...


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022627,-117.120720


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Sam, that was a great meet! Justin and I had a great time visiting with everyone, and got some really nice frogs to boot


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks again Sam for hosting. It was a great turn out. I'm curious to hear how much was raised from the auction. 
Frank, not sure if I saw the same one but I also saw a really long lasting shooting star on my drive home! Gotta think its a good sign! 
See you all at the next meet!

Brian


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Thanks again Sam for hosting. It was a great turn out. I'm curious to hear how much was raised from the auction.
> Frank, not sure if I saw the same one but I also saw a really long lasting shooting star on my drive home! Gotta think its a good sign!
> See you all at the next meet!
> 
> Brian


We (SCADS) made $367.00 dollars from the auction. Congrats everyone! I really wish we would have wrote down what the items where auctioned for. Some of the frogs donated went for some amazing prices. I'm really happy it turned out to be a success, and hopefully it will become something we do every year...or couple times a year! I'm down for a raffle every time. 

Thank you everyone!

Sam



Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Another awesome SCADS meet. Thanks to Sam for his hospitality! I also agree that the auction and raffle should become a regular theme at the meetings. Hope to see everyone again at the Pomona Supershow.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Mikembo said:


> Sam, If there's such a thing, you've won the cleanest frogroom award! Haha! Thanks For hosting a great meet. Nice to see everyone again.
> 
> -Mike-


Dude made me totally jealous, w/ that sick frog room. I felt lucky just having a frog wall in my office lol. 



SamsonsFrogs said:


> We (SCADS) made $367.00 dollars from the auction. Congrats everyone! I really wish we would have wrote down what the items where auctioned for. Some of the frogs donated went for some amazing prices. I'm really happy it turned out to be a success, and hopefully it will become something we do every year...or couple times a year! I'm down for a raffle every time.
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Sam


That's a great amount for a donation, I'd like to think all the vendors/members that put items up for auction, some of those items went for BELOW market value :cough:: mancreeks::coughcough:: yeah.. I really wish i'd gotten those lol) but some of the items definately were donations and not a deal.. I know that plant I got was way above market value, but I didn't bat an eyelash or feel bad about it at all... oh yeah and my 5 1$ Azureus tads lol. 



Dane said:


> Another awesome SCADS meet. Thanks to Sam for his hospitality! I also agree that the auction and raffle should become a regular theme at the meetings. Hope to see everyone again at the Pomona Supershow.


Sam... thanks for having this meet, it was my first one and I was a little apprehensive at first especially with my background and a house full of peeps i didn't know. But it was a great group of peeps, didn't feel alienated at all. Also ruprecht thanks for helping Brett and me out w/ the Vents, appreciate it.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Can I ask that everyone who is apart of scads send me your email please. 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for hosting a great SCADS meeting. As others have said, your house, frog room and hospitality were exceptional. The auction and raffle was a great idea and hopefully will become a new tradition. The bar for future meetings has been set to a new high!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! I was very happy to have you all here. I'll be ready for the next meeting....i hope

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

sad i missed this one. i'm pretty sure not attending is the only way i'll ever leave SCADS with more money than i came with though =) ...

glad everybody had a good time! see you at the next meet,

brett


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

I had a great time - thank you Sam for hosting! For those who received tadpoles from me: if you have any questions/problems please email me 
[email protected]
See you guys in January - happy holidays!
Best,
Ruprecht


----------



## anthonylepore (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Sam, 
Thanks so much for hosting. I had a blast. It was great meet everyone. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

anthonylepore said:


> Hey Sam,
> Thanks so much for hosting. I had a blast. It was great meet everyone. Looking forward to the next one!


Absolutely! Cya at the next one!

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I just spent all day moving my tanks around, organizing wires and mist tubing - zip ties galore, cleaning glass, and still have nothing on the cleanliness of Sam's racks. I might have to copy the idea of the laminate planks hanging from the front of the racks to block the lights.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Frank H said:


> I just spent all day moving my tanks around, organizing wires and mist tubing - zip ties galore, cleaning glass, and still have nothing on the cleanliness of Sam's racks. I might have to copy the idea of the laminate planks hanging from the front of the racks to block the lights.


Hey..hey...hey! Thats patented! It'll cost ya! Lol 


So after a few emails and phone calls I spoke with USARK Ceo Andrew Wyatt. He recommended that I open a Silver membership in the amount of 250.00 under "Our" organization (SCADS) and then to donate the rest. Here is a link to the membership benefits.

http://usark.org/join.php

I also saw that for every donation stickers and a Thank you eletter is sent. I wanted to get enough stickers for all SCADS , but unfortunately they no longer have stickers. If anyone is interested in the Thank you letter I can forward it to you. :thumbup: 


Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Good stuff Sam. I sent you my email in PM. Id like to see the letter. 

Snapped a few of your bold yellow Terribilis through the glass:


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

wow, you must break out the hammer (the piggy bank gets worried whenever he sees it ) to be able buy some of those beautiful frogs.


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone I am missing the benedicta tad that I purchased at the auction. It was on the table closest to the kitchen window at the end of the meeting. If it was a mistake please return it. I'd hate to think someone at the meeting would steal from fellow frogers. Thanks Chris


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know Our membership included 2 shirts so I ordered 1 medium and 1 xlrg USARK t shirts. They will be available at the next auction. As soon a I get them and the thank you letter I will post it here. I will also email it to those who were interested. :thumbup:

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

BPwhiteheat said:


> Hi everyone I am missing the benedicta tad that I purchased at the auction. It was on the table closest to the kitchen window at the end of the meeting. If it was a mistake please return it. I'd hate to think someone at the meeting would steal from fellow frogers. Thanks Chris


Did you ever find/get returned your tad?


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a fairly new frogger in Oceanside, ca and was wondering when your next meeting will be because my hubby and i would love to attend!!! Thank you!!!

Amber & Mike


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

We can carpool perhaps! I'm in carlsbad


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

MrsKermitt2012 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a fairly new frogger in Oceanside, ca and was wondering when your next meeting will be because my hubby and i would love to attend!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> Amber & Mike



http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/75649-feb-2012-scads.html

next is this february in orange county "near Knotts berry farm"


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

MrsKermitt2012 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a fairly new frogger in Oceanside, ca and was wondering when your next meeting will be because my hubby and i would love to attend!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> Amber & Mike


It's in Febuary. this is the link to the thread all about the next meeting:http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/75649-feb-2012-scads.html

EDIT: Darn it dizzle, you beat me to it.


----------

